# WTB: Gaming Mice



## THEoBZ

Just looing for some some working gaming mice. If you got something let me know! Will primarily be used for LoL and Dota 2.

I am in US48. Thanks!


----------



## anoob

Price + Whatever actual shipping is:

Sensei (laser with LCD on bottom)$30
Sensei Raw Rubberized version (not the slick slippery one) $20
SteelSeries Rival $20
Naga Hex Red $30 (older used)
Naga Hex Red $40 (newer less used)

Selling cause I don't need all these mouse when I own the Ducky Secret PBT.







Which state in the midwest? I maybe close by. If you need photos I will post them when I have time.


----------



## THEoBZ

Pm'd


----------



## anoob

Cloudy day, best shot I could get.


----------



## adiii1H




----------



## Ysvsysi182

You/anyone still looking for mice? I have a like-new Razer Naga 2015 for $50 shipped.


----------



## THEoBZ

bumping this. Still looking!


----------



## King Who Dat

I have a Zowie ZA13 coming in tomorrow. If I don't like it I'll sell it for $40.


----------

